# Never miss



## Irishpride84 (Jul 10, 2012)

we tried Never miss for the first time stuff is real nice but seems to dry very very quick. any one use this stuff


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/never-miss-coloring-3253/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/never-miss-need-some-feedback-112277/


----------

